
Mathematical Model Reveals the Patterns of How Innovations Arise - seycombi
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603366/mathematical-model-reveals-the-patterns-of-how-innovations-arise/
======
seycombi
Dynamics on expanding spaces: modeling the emergence of novelties - Vittorio
Loreto, Vito D. P. Servedio, Steven H. Strogatz, Francesca Tria (2017)

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.00994](https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.00994)

